# VDE Norm bzgl. Absicherung von Steckdosen in Maschinen



## Raijin Tycho (2 März 2021)

Moin zusammen,

Hat jemand zufällig die Norm parat, in welcher beschrieben wird, wie eine Service-Steckdose (max. 16A) in einem Schaltschrank abzusichern ist? Habe einen Schaltplan vorliegen in welchem kein LS -Schalter sondern nur ein RCD zur Absicherung verwendet wurde, was nicht zulässig ist. Nun muss ich jemanden Nerven und hätte gerne den Verweis auf die entsprechende Norm parat.

MfG


----------



## Benjamin (2 März 2021)

Wieso soll das nicht zulässig sein? Es gibt ja vermutlich einen übergeordneten Kurzschlussschutz. Wenn dieser mit der Steckdose und den verwendeten Querschnitten übereinstimmt, wüsste ich nicht, wieso dies nicht zulässig sein soll.

Ob es sich hier lohnt wegen den paar Euro zwischen einem reinen RCD und einem RCD+LS zu diskutieren, ist eine andere Frage ... Da hilft beim nächsten mal nur dies gleich so zu spezifizieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 März 2021)

Laut der Siemens Webseite steht das in der DIN EN 60204-1.
Sorry, ist vermutlich Blödsinn, es ging ja nicht um den fehlenden RCD, sondern um den fehlenden LS.


----------



## Raijin Tycho (2 März 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht zulässig sein? Es gibt ja vermutlich einen übergeordneten Kurzschlussschutz. Wenn dieser mit der Steckdose und den verwendeten Querschnitten übereinstimmt, wüsste ich nicht, wieso dies nicht zulässig sein soll.
> 
> Ob es sich hier lohnt wegen den paar Euro zwischen einem reinen RCD und einem RCD+LS zu diskutieren, ist eine andere Frage ... Da hilft beim nächsten mal nur dies gleich so zu spezifizieren.



Wenn die Hauptsicherung der Anlage 32A hat und danach lediglich über einen RCD auf eine 16A Schuko-Steckdose gegangen wird, ist das halt leider nicht länger zulässig. Gerade wenn zwar mit 6qmm auf den RCD gegangen wird, aber dann mit 1,5qmm abgeht. und generell dürfen Schuko-Steckdosen nie mit mehr als 16A abgesichert werden.


----------



## Benjamin (2 März 2021)

Dann hast du doch deine technische Begründung, wieso dies nicht zulässig ist, oder?
Eine normale Schukosteckdose ist ja noch nicht mal für 16 A Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ...


----------



## Raijin Tycho (2 März 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Dann hast du doch deine technische Begründung, wieso dies nicht zulässig ist, oder?
> Eine normale Schukosteckdose ist ja noch nicht mal für 16 A Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ...



Mir geht es an der Stelle ja nur darum, auf eine Norm verweisen zu können, um etwaige Disskusionen kurz zu halten (gerade weil ich wohl auch mit einem Kollegen disskutieren werde müssen, dessen Kenntnisse nicht im Elektrobereich liegen).

Desshalb meine Frage nach einer entsprechenden Norm. In dem Jungel finde ich einfach kaum durch.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Nachschlagewerk für wichtige Normen im E-Konstruktionsbereich? Ich weiß es gibt "VDE 0100 in der Praxis"-Bücher. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ein solches Buch so einen Fall mit abdecken würde.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

DIN VDE 0298-4

https://www.lappkabel.de/fileadmin/...stbarkeit_Grundtabelle_Reduktionstabellen.pdf


----------



## 3.#6 (2 März 2021)

Hallo, nur so als Idee, ist das vielleicht kein FI- sondern ein FI/LS- Schalter?


----------



## formulator (3 März 2021)

Elektrobibel für Maschinenbauer: DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE0113) - Abschnitt 15.1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Hallo, nur so als Idee, ist das vielleicht kein FI- sondern ein FI/LS- Schalter?



Das würde ich auch mal mutmaßen, TE, vielleicht schaust du noch einmal nach...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Schaltschrankplaner / Schaltschrankbauer eine
Schaltschranksteckdose direkt im 32A Kreis ohne weitere Absicherung gehängt hat.

Beispiel FI / LS Kombination:


----------



## Raijin Tycho (3 März 2021)

Laut Unterlagen:

FI-Schalter. 16A, 30mA, 2 pol. L+N
Eaton Bestellnr. 279183

Ganz normaler FI. Ein RCBO war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber nach Unterlagen ist es tatsächlich ein stinknormaler FI. Die Tatsache das besagter FI auch noch einen Bemessungsstrom von 16A hat und mit 32A abgesichert ist, macht die Sache nicht besser.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2021)

Vielleicht hat sich der Schaltschrankbauer etwas in die Irre leiten lassen wegen der 16A Angabe und "gedacht" es ist ein RCBO 

Man weiß es nicht. Klingt auf jeden Fall stark verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## ducati (3 März 2021)

Oder es war ursprünglich ein LS drin und jemand war der Meinung es müsse ein FI rein und hat sich beim Tausch vergriffen...

Was steht denn im EPLAN?


----------



## Raijin Tycho (3 März 2021)

Alle meine Infos die ich bisher hier geteilt habe, stammen aus dem Anlagenschaltplan. Zur Anlage selber habe ich aktuell keinen Zugang, kann also nicht überprüfen ob da jemand einfach nur schlampig war oder ob da richtig mist gebaut wurde.


----------



## knabi (4 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> ...wie eine Service-Steckdose (max. 16A) in einem Schaltschrank abzusichern ist...


Die Antwort steht doch bereits in der Frage. Da muß auch keine Norm zitiert werden, das ist eine elektrotechnische Selbstverständlichkeit. Das muß auch nicht diskutiert werden - schon gar nicht mit einem "Nichtelektriker". Zur konkreten Ausführung: Ich würde auch annehmen, daß zu gering qualifizierter Mitarbeiter statt eines RCBOs einen RCD gegriffen hat, wahrscheinlich, ohne den Unterschied zu kennen.
Darf nicht passieren - müßte ja spätestens bei der Schaltschrankprüfung auffallen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ducati (6 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Alle meine Infos die ich bisher hier geteilt habe, stammen aus dem Anlagenschaltplan.



Naja, meine erfahrung sagt mir, dass der Eplan meist schlechter ist als der Schaltschrank selber... Also, vielleicht stimmt einfach die Artikelbezeichnung im Eplan nicht :roll:


----------



## Dr Mik (11 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Laut Unterlagen:
> 
> FI-Schalter. 16A, 30mA, 2 pol. L+N
> Eaton Bestellnr. 279183
> ...



Moin,
laut Datenblatt,wie schon geschrieben, ein normaler RCD. Allerdings enthält das Datenblatt auch die Angaben zur maximalen Vorsicherung für den Kurzschlußschutz. Da sollte doch die Herstellervorgabe als Argument für Nichtelektriker reichen.
Gruß,
Mik


----------



## Frohnius (11 März 2021)

moin,
mit sicherheit ist in den din vde 0100 alles darüber zu finden ...

versuch einfach mal das letzte prüfprotokoll zu bekommen .. dann wird die luft für dein gegenüber schon dünner 
hat er tatsächlich eines vorliegen, kann man ja mit dem verantwortliche prüfer kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## knabi (24 August 2021)

Gerade hatte ich ein Déjà-vu: Ich stehe vor einem frisch gelieferten und aufgestellten Schaltschrank und sehe mir die Einspeisung an:




Rechts daneben 2 Stück RCDs, direkt vor dem Hauptschalter abgegriffen (Einspeisung: 120mm² / 200A). An einem ist die Schaltschrank-Beleuchtung und -Steckdose angeschlossen, am anderen die Steuerung.
Die sind tatsächlich auch hinten auf der Grundplatte als "RCD" gekennzeichnet. Keine Ahnung, wie so ein gravierender Fehler sich von der Planung/Konstruktion über die Fertigung bis zur Abnahmeprüfung durchschleifen kann, ohne irgendwem aufzufallen. Selbst wenn das RCBOs wären, fehlt bei dieser Einspeise-Stromstärke noch eine Vorsicherung als Backup-Schutz.

Ironie an: Immerhin kann man an die Schaltschranksteckdose auch mal ein Schweißgerät hängen, ohne Angst zu haben, die Vorsicherung auszulösen....Ironie aus.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Elektriko (24 August 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Gerade hatte ich ein Déjà-vu: Ich stehe vor einem frisch gelieferten und aufgestellten Schaltschrank und sehe mir die Einspeisung an:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 55970
> 
> ...


Warum 2 RCBO nicht reichen würden?


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Warum 2 RCBO nicht reichen würden?


Weil der auftretende Kurzschlußstrom den RCBO überfordern kann. Ein Standard-RCBO kann 6kA Kurzschlußstrom, einer für den Industriebereich 10kA. In Industrienetzen, wo die Transformatoren oft sehr dicht an den Anlagen stehen, können aber deutlich höhere Kurzschlußströme auftreten (>50kA). Deshalb benötigen RCBOs oder auch Leitungsschutzschalter einen sogenannten Backup-Schutz - z.B. eine Schmelzsicherung oder einen Leistungsschalter.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Frohnius (25 August 2021)

2 RCBO würden evtl schon reichen .... aber nur RCD's is scho a patzer ...

macht meiner meinung nach wenig sinn die 20cm 10 oder 16qmm nochmal abzusichern ...


----------



## Frohnius (25 August 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Weil der auftretende Kurzschlußstrom den RCBO überfordern kann. Ein Standard-RCBO kann 6kA Kurzschlußstrom, einer für den Industriebereich 10kA. In Industrienetzen, wo die Transformatoren oft sehr dicht an den Anlagen stehen, können aber deutlich höhere Kurzschlußströme auftreten (>50kA). Deshalb benötigen RCBOs oder auch Leitungsschutzschalter einen sogenannten Backup-Schutz - z.B. eine Schelzsicherung oder einen Leistungsschalter.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


stimmt du hast ja recht    
die 200A vorsicherung is für sowas zu groß


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (25 August 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Weil der auftretende Kurzschlußstrom den RCBO überfordern kann. Ein Standard-RCBO kann 6kA Kurzschlußstrom, einer für den Industriebereich 10kA. In Industrienetzen, wo die Transformatoren oft sehr dicht an den Anlagen stehen, können aber deutlich höhere Kurzschlußströme auftreten (>50kA). Deshalb benötigen RCBOs oder auch Leitungsschutzschalter einen sogenannten Backup-Schutz - z.B. eine Schelzsicherung oder einen Leistungsschalter.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


Richtiger wäre  es so.
Aber von einen Sammelschienensystem macht das auch keiner. ALSO Vorsicherung von Automaten.
Außerdem ist die Leitung zum Schaltschrank auch abgesichert. 
Kurzschlssfester Draht zur Sicherung und das sollte auch reichen. Zumindest machen  wir das so.


----------



## Nais (25 August 2021)

@knabi
Wie macht Ihr das bei neu gelieferten Anlagen? Lasst Ihr euch die SCCR - Kalkulation des Schaltschrank- bzw. Anlagenlieferanten mit der Doku aushändigen? In diesen Fall sollte doch auch auffallen, daß bei einer 200A - Einspeisung ein 10kA LSS oder FI - LS ohne Schmelzsicherung davor nicht passt bzw. knapp werden könnte... 
Alternativ dazu: gebt ihr dem Lieferanten vorab einen Wert für den maximalen Kurzschlussstrom an der Einspeisestelle des Schaltschranks?


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Richtiger wäre  es so.
> Aber von einen Sammelschienensystem macht das auch keiner. ALSO Vorsicherung von Automaten.
> Außerdem ist die Leitung zum Schaltschrank auch abgesichert.
> Kurzschlssfester Draht zur Sicherung und das sollte auch reichen. Zumindest machen  wir das so.


Oftmals sind die Sammelschienensysteme in den Schaltschränken ja ohnehin noch mal vorgesichert - z.B. mit einem NH-Trenner oder einem Leistungsschalter. Wenn die Zuordnung für den Backup-Schutz laut Herstellertabelle paßt, kann dann der Leitungsschutzschalter oder RCBO direkt von der Schiene abgegriffen werden.
Ob man das generell so machen will, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Die paar Cent für einen NEOZED-Sockel oder auch die paar Euro für einen NEOZED-Reiter sollten aber bei einem großen Schaltschrank immer drin sein. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> @knabi
> Wie macht Ihr das bei neu gelieferten Anlagen? Lasst Ihr euch die SCCR - Kalkulation des Schaltschrank- bzw. Anlagenlieferanten mit der Doku aushändigen? In diesen Fall sollte doch auch auffallen, daß bei einer 200A - Einspeisung ein 10kA LSS oder FI - LS ohne Schmelzsicherung davor nicht passt bzw. knapp werden könnte...
> Alternativ dazu: gebt ihr dem Lieferanten vorab einen Wert für den maximalen Kurzschlussstrom an der Einspeisestelle des Schaltschranks?


Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, wir schließen nur an - was das Werk bestellt hat und wie das Lastenheft dazu aussieht, keine Ahnung.
Ich vermute aber, daß wie üblich nur Kaufleute am Bestellprozeß beteiligt waren und man sich ein Lastenheft gespart hat nach dem Motto "Der Maschinenhersteller wird schon wissen, was er macht - Hauptsache, er ist günstig....".

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

Wen es interessiert: Grundlagen der Niederspannungs-Schalttechnik 
Kapitel 15, Seite 479: Backup-Schutz

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nais (25 August 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber, daß wie üblich nur Kaufleute am Bestellprozeß beteiligt waren und man sich ein Lastenheft gespart hat nach dem Motto "Der Maschinenhersteller wird schon wissen, was er macht - Hauptsache, er ist günstig....".


... und wie würdet ihr damit umgehen, wenn der Maschinenhersteller in seiner Doku für seine Anlage einen maximalen Kurzschlussstrom von <15kA angibt?

Ich habe im Moment zwei Arten von Endkunden:
Die, die es interessiert (da bekomme ich die entsprechenden Werte zugeliefert) und die die keinen Schimmer von der Problematik haben. Hier versuche ich eine entsprechende Lösung zu kreieren mit der ich ruhig schlafen kann.
Das ist natürlich alles eine Kostenfrage...
Deshalb mein Interesse wie es bei euch gehandhabt wird...


----------



## Elektriko (25 August 2021)

Aber die Schmelzsicherungen sind vor dem Hauptschalter, also außen Maschine/Anlage-Schaltschrank, und im Schaltschrank nur die RBOs, FIs.... oder?


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> ... und wie würdet ihr damit umgehen, wenn der Maschinenhersteller in seiner Doku für seine Anlage einen maximalen Kurzschlussstrom von <15kA angibt?
> 
> Ich habe im Moment zwei Arten von Endkunden:
> Die, die es interessiert (da bekomme ich die entsprechenden Werte zugeliefert) und die die keinen Schimmer von der Problematik haben. Hier versuche ich eine entsprechende Lösung zu kreieren mit der ich ruhig schlafen kann.
> ...


Wie schon gesagt - wir schließen nur an. Wir sind also genauso Dienstleister für den Endkunden wie auch der Maschinenlieferant. Mich würde das aber auch interessieren, wie da die Vorgaben waren.
Zur Ausgangslage soviel: Das Werk verfügt über 3 eigene Transformatoren 1.000kVA, der Weg zur Maschine ist kurz (~ 50m).
Wahrscheinlich nimmt die Anzahl der Kunden aus Deiner Kategorie "keinen Schimmer" eher zu als ab....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (25 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber die Schmelzsicherungen sind vor dem Hauptschalter, also außen Maschine/Anlage-Schaltschrank, und im Schaltschrank nur die RBOs, FIs.... oder?


Nee, die müssen schon im Schaltschrank sein...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nais (26 August 2021)

> Zur Ausgangslage soviel: Das Werk verfügt über 3 eigene Transformatoren 1.000kVA, der Weg zur Maschine ist kurz (~ 50m).


Da hätte ich schon ein Problem:
1000kVA als einzelner Trafo sollte mindestens 30kA Kurzschlussstrom ergeben, bei Parallelschaltung entsprechend mehr. Jetzt würde noch eine kundenseitige Vorsicherung und die (geringe) Leitungslänge folgen. 
Damit wird man niemals bis auf 10kA reduzieren können. Im Zweifelsfall versagt die Schutzfunktion des LSS oder FI-LS. Ich würde hier noch eine Schnelzsicherung im Maschinenschaltschrank davorschalten... 
Aus diesen Grund benutzen wir für den Leitungsschutz generell 15kA Automaten, das gibt etwas mehr Spielraum bei der Planung.


----------



## knabi (26 August 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> Da hätte ich schon ein Problem:
> 1000kVA als einzelner Trafo sollte mindestens 30kA Kurzschlussstrom ergeben, bei Parallelschaltung entsprechend mehr. Jetzt würde noch eine kundenseitige Vorsicherung und die (geringe) Leitungslänge folgen.
> Damit wird man niemals bis auf 10kA reduzieren können. Im Zweifelsfall versagt die Schutzfunktion des LSS oder FI-LS. Ich würde hier noch eine Schnelzsicherung im Maschinenschaltschrank davorschalten...
> Aus diesen Grund benutzen wir für den Leitungsschutz generell 15kA Automaten, das gibt etwas mehr Spielraum bei der Planung.


Das ist ja mein Reden. Eine Vorsicherung als Backup-Schutz für die RCBOs wird benötigt - da sind wir uns doch einig  .

Gruß

Holger


----------

